# Olympics and average age in TKD



## terryl965 (Sep 29, 2013)

I was just on the WTF website seems like the average age of a TKD fighter in the mens division is 27 years and 9 months while the female dividion is only 25 years and 3 months. Why do we here in America try to send younger fighters, would we not be better off sending more season fighters like other countries?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't know much about the Olympic selection process for Taekwondo but isn't it dependent on winning qualifying events? Maybe the people winning those tournaments are just younger in the U.S. than in other countries? 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 29, 2013)

chrispillertkd said:


> I don't know much about the Olympic selection process for Taekwondo but isn't it dependent on winning qualifying events? Maybe the people winning those tournaments are just younger in the U.S. than in other countries?
> 
> Pax,
> 
> ...


Well know since they have the new process, we may see older and much more experience fighters. Since so many parents of 15-17 years old probabaly cannot afford to send them to international events. I was just looking at overall age and porformance of said athletes. Seem like the more season fighters are winning the Olympics.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Sep 29, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> I was just on the WTF website seems like the average age of a TKD fighter in the mens division is 27 years and 9 months while the female dividion is only 25 years and 3 months. Why do we here in America try to send younger fighters, would we not be better off sending more season fighters like other countries?



The average age of the last US Olympic TKD Team was about 27 years old. Only one member of the team was under 25.

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archtkd (Sep 30, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> I was just on the WTF website seems like the average age of a TKD fighter in the mens division is 27 years and 9 months while the female dividion is only 25 years and 3 months. Why do we here in America try to send younger fighters, would we not be better off sending more season fighters like other countries?



 Are you talking about winners or participants? That average age seems high whatever the case, and I'm not sure about the WTF stats you are looking at. If you list current topped WTF fighters in each weight class you will see lower ages. Actually which male is currently ranked No. 1 and is 27 and up,  and which female is 25 and up?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 30, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> Are you talking about winners or participants? That average age seems high whatever the case, and I'm not sure about the WTF stats you are looking at. If you list current topped WTF fighters in each weight class you will see lower ages. Actually which male is currently ranked No. 1 and is 27 and up,  and which female is 25 and up?




Ok here is the top five on the WTF site in the under 68 catagory

Servet age 25 born 88
Mohammed 27 born 86
Gomez 26 born 87
Asbaghikhaghah no info but he says he is 28
Dieye 33 born 80

The average age of those top five are above 27 years old, if you go by each weight catagory the averge holds true.


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 30, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> I was just on the WTF website seems like the average age of a TKD fighter in the mens division is 27 years and 9 months while the female dividion is only 25 years and 3 months. Why do we here in America try to send younger fighters, would we not be better off sending more season fighters like other countries?



I've heard that a lot of other countries pay their Olympic athletes, so they can train full-time, while in the US we don't and our athletes rely on corporate sponsorships or family support or have to work.  Do you know if that's true?  

If so, that may explain why our athletes are so young. I would think a teenager is much more likely to have parental financial support compared with a 27-year old.  I bet the seasoned fighters here probably spend most of their time working rather than training.


----------



## StudentCarl (Sep 30, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> I was just on the WTF website seems like the average age of a TKD fighter in the mens division is 27 years and 9 months while the female dividion is only 25 years and 3 months. Why do we here in America try to send younger fighters, would we not be better off sending more season fighters like other countries?



Hi Terry,
What makes you think we are trying to send younger fighters? What are you basing that on?
Best wishes,
Carl


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 4, 2013)

StudentCarl said:


> Hi Terry,
> What makes you think we are trying to send younger fighters? What are you basing that on?
> Best wishes,
> Carl
> ...



Carl look what USAT is looking for in the future, right now our top fighters are between the age of 16-21. That is based off of talking to our coaches and the list they put together.


----------



## Archtkd (Oct 4, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> Ok here is the top five on the WTF site in the under 68 catagory
> 
> Servet age 25 born 88
> Mohammed 27 born 86
> ...



That division, might have the oldest average. Do yo have a breakdown of all - here's just a few other divisions I sampled:

*Men  Over 87kg*
Anthony Obame, Gabon, Sept. 10, 1988, Age 25
Robelis Desplaines Saquet, Cuba, Sept. 9, 1988, Age 25
Leonardo Basile, Italy, May 12, , 1983, Age, 30
Dongmin Cha, Korea, Aug. 25, 1986, 27
Ivan Trajkovi, Sept. 1, 1991, 22
*Average Age  25.8
**
Women  Over 73kg
*Anne-Caroline Graff, France, Feb. 2, 1986, 27, Age  27
Olga Ivanova, Russia, March 23, 1993, Age 20
Briseida Acosta, Mexico, Aug. 30, 1993, Age 20
Rosana Simon. Spain, July 11, 1989, Age 26
Milica Mandic, Serbia, Dec 6, 1991, Age 21
*Average Age 22.8
* 
*Men Under 80kg
*Ramin Azizov, Azerbaijan, Feb 8, 1988, Age 25
Tahir Gulec, Germany, Feb. 25, 1993, Age 20
Nicolas Garcia Hemme, Spain, June 20, 1988, Age 25
Aaron Cook, Feb 2, United Kingdom, 1991 Age 22
Sebastian Chris Manich, Argentina, Oct. 30, 1986, 26
*Average Age 23.5*
*
Women Under 67kg
*Haby Niare, France, June 26, 1993, Age 20
Seham El Sawalhy, Egypt, April 14, 1991, Age 22
Nur Tatar, Turkey, Aug. 16, 1992, Age 21
Kyungseung Hwang, Korea, March 21, 1986, Age 27
Farida Azivova, Azabaijan, June 6, 1995, Age 18
_*Average: 21.6*_


----------



## StudentCarl (Oct 4, 2013)

It seems to me that our trials process rewards experience and consistency. I do think it's relevant that we don't subsidize our athletes to the extent other countries do, so it takes longer to rise to the top internationally. My only guess is that it takes significant international experience to be competitive at that level and there is an effort afoot to increase the pool of American athletes with that level of experience. I don't mind building up the younger athletes, but getting past the 25+ yr old athletes in trials is never automatic. Maturity and experience, as you point out in your worldwide data, usually win out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Archtkd (Oct 4, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> Ok here is the top five on the WTF site in the under 68 catagory
> 
> Servet age 25 born 88
> Mohammed 27 born 86
> ...



Stats can be interesting and contradictory. Looking at it another way -- based on current WTF world top ranking in all 8 divisions at the World Championships) The avergae age of the No. 1 in men's is  _*22.75 and the olderst No. 1 is  25. *_In the women's average is *&#8211; 22.3 and the o**ldest &#8211; No. 1 is 27.  *(This is my math -- please correct if I am wrong)

*Men &#8211; Over 87kg*
Anthony Obame, Gabon, Sept. 10, 1988,  Age 25
*Men &#8211; Under 87kg*
Rafaeel Castillo, Cuba, Aug 12, 1993, Age 20
*Men &#8211; Under 80kg*
Ramin Azizov, Azerbaijan, Feb 8, 1988,  Age 25
*Men Under 74kg*
Uriel Avigdor Adriano Ruiz, Mexico April 30, 1990, Age 23
*Men Under 63*
Lee Dae Hoon, Korea, Feb 5, 1992, Age 21
*Men Under 68kg*
Servet Tazegul, Turkey, sept. 26, 1988 , 25 
*Men Under 54 Kg*
Taihun Kim, Korea, June 2, 1994, Age 19
*Men Under 58*
Joel Ginzalez Bonilla, Sept 30, 1989, Age 24 

_*Average Age of All Top in Men&#8217;s Division 22.75
Oldest 25*_

*Women &#8211; Over 73kg*
Anne-Caroline Graff, France, Feb. 2, 1986, 27, Age  27
*Women &#8211; Under 73Kg*
Glenhis Hernandez, Cuba, Oct. 7, 1990, Age 23
*Women &#8211; Under 67kg*
Haby Niare, France, June 26, 1993, Age 20
*Women &#8211; Under 62kg*
Carmen Marton, Australia June 30 1986, Age 27
*Women &#8211; Under 57kg*
Yuzhou Hou, Korea, Jan 29, 1994, Age 19
*Women Under 53*
Yujin Kim, Korea, April 13, 1991, Age 22
*Women Under 49kg*
Chanatip Sonkam. Thailand. March 1, 1991, Age 22
*Women Under 46kg*
Sohui Kim, Korea Jan 29, 1994, Age 19, 
_
*Average Age &#8211; All Womens Divisions &#8211; 22.3
Oldest &#8211; 27*
_&#12288;


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 4, 2013)

StudentCarl said:


> It seems to me that our trials process rewards experience and consistency. I do think it's relevant that we don't subsidize our athletes to the extent other countries do, so it takes longer to rise to the top internationally. My only guess is that it takes significant international experience to be competitive at that level and there is an effort afoot to increase the pool of American athletes with that level of experience. I don't mind building up the younger athletes, but getting past the 25+ yr old athletes in trials is never automatic. Maturity and experience, as you point out in your worldwide data, usually win out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Sir don't get me wrong I believe we have a rich talent pool of young athletes. I just don't believe the US backs them to get the actual experience they need to be successful on the international level. It is true other countries support there pipeline, when we do not. Hopefully this will change over time.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 4, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> That division, might have the oldest average. Do yo have a breakdown of all - here's just a few other divisions I sampled:
> 
> *Men &#8211; Over 87kg*
> Anthony Obame, Gabon, Sept. 10, 1988, Age 25
> ...



Sir I actually took every top ten in every weight class and then divided by the number of athletes and came up with those numbers just not the top 5 but the top ten.  But yes some weight classes are younger than others.


----------



## Archtkd (Oct 4, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> Sir I actually took every top ten in every weight class and then divided by the number of athletes and came up with those numbers just not the top 5 but the top ten.  But yes some weight classes are younger than others.



Master Stoker: Kindly please don't call me sir. It should be the other way round. You are my senior.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 4, 2013)

Archtkd said:


> Master Stoker: Kindly please don't call me sir. It should be the other way round. You are my senior.



Yes Archtkd and it is just my up bringing, but I will do as you ask.


----------



## StudentCarl (Oct 5, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> Sir don't get me wrong I believe we have a rich talent pool of young athletes. I just don't believe the US backs them to get the actual experience they need to be successful on the international level. It is true other countries support there pipeline, when we do not. Hopefully this will change over time.



Sir, I agree with you. However, if my above thought is right, it would be a positive change to see increased support of our up-and-coming (younger) athletes. My first vote would be to require and subsidize the US team members to all fight at the US open....don't even need a passport but our athletes don't seem to go there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2013)

StudentCarl said:


> Sir, I agree with you. However, if my above thought is right, it would be a positive change to see increased support of our up-and-coming (younger) athletes. My first vote would be to require and subsidize the US team members to all fight at the US open....don't even need a passport but our athletes don't seem to go there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Tell me about it, we should require all US top athletes to compete on there home turf.


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 6, 2013)

They will fight at the US Open...need the points to qualify for Olympics.  We might even see Steven Lopez fight...the US Open will be the best ever...comparable to the World Championships! Its gonna be great!


----------



## Rumy73 (Oct 6, 2013)

Maybe we can send some of our 7-year old "black belts" to the next Olympics.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gorilla said:


> They will fight at the US Open...need the points to qualify for Olympics.  We might even see Steven Lopez fight...the US Open will be the best ever...comparable to the World Championships! Its gonna be great!



I sure hope you are right


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2013)

Rumy73 said:


> Maybe we can send some of our 7-year old "black belts" to the next Olympics.



Well we send 10-12 year olds in Gymnastics right?


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 6, 2013)

terryl965 said:


> I sure hope you are right



The Costa Rican Open is drawinng the best athletes in the world!!!!


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 6, 2013)

Rumy73 said:


> Maybe we can send some of our 7-year old "black belts" to the next Olympics.



 Wow! Great post:toilclaw:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gorilla said:


> The Costa Rican Open is drawinng the best athletes in the world!!!!



Yea there are some great ones and also some of the brackets barely have enough to make four. I was going to send Zach but he had a oral test he could not get out of. So he had to stay home but I am looking forward to February Canada, US Open and than Mexico Open all in three weeks, should be great.


----------



## Thousand Kicks (Oct 7, 2013)

The other thing to consider, at least when it comes to the Olympics, is the time factor. The olympics are every 4 years. It is very difficult to remain the top fighter in a division for that period of time. If a fighter were to make the Olympic team at 25 the next time they could fight in the Olympics would be when they are 29. Time, injury, etc. might prevent a fighter from competing in consecutive Olympic games; meaning the next young fighter would get the spot. 

Also, and I might show my ignorance here, a country, save the host country, cannot send a full team with all weight classes. So, they are going to pick the fighter and the weight class that gives them thebest shot at winning a medal. That alone might keep a fighter out of the games. 

But, all this only applies the the Olympics, which is what was referenced in the subject line.


----------



## Rumy73 (Oct 7, 2013)

Gorilla said:


> Wow! Great post:toilclaw:



It is a great post. Does not bb connote mastery?  ;-)


----------



## ATC (Oct 7, 2013)

Gorilla said:


> They will fight at the US Open...need the points to qualify for Olympics.  We might even see Steven Lopez fight...the US Open will be the best ever...comparable to the World Championships! Its gonna be great!


Yes because of the GP point system you will see more compete at the US. Open this year. Should be fun. Can't wait.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2013)

ATC said:


> Yes because of the GP point system you will see more compete at the US. Open this year. Should be fun. Can't wait.



It will be nice seeing this country top fighters compete, it has been years since they have.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2013)

ATC said:


> Yes because of the GP point system you will see more compete at the US. Open this year. Should be fun. Can't wait.



It will be nice seeing this country top fighters compete, it has been years since they have.


----------

